# Welcome to the Iron Chef forum



## Scott Bushey (Jun 17, 2006)

Bring on your best recipes.

For starters: Anyone have a good beef jerky recipe?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2006)

This is a great idea!

As a reformed guy who loves to cook I am really looking forward to this.

RE Jerky recipes RECIPES, WE DON'T NEED NO STINKING RECIPES!! JUST PUT IT ON THE SMOKER 'TIL IT'S DONE!!

Sheesh... jerky recipes


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 30, 2006)

Just like any dish, jerky is not just meant to be smoked. Teriyaki!


----------



## Civbert (Jun 30, 2006)

The forum for those with iron stomaches.


----------



## Augusta (Jul 22, 2006)

Here are the two beef jerky recipes I have used.

Regular: Soak meat for 5-15 mins in Soy sauce with a dash of liquid smoke. Then place in dehydrator until ready. This one tastes alot like the regular beef jerky in stores.

Teriyaki: Soak meat in slightly thinned teriyaki sauce (store bought) for 5-15 mins. Then place in dehydrator until done. 

I am going to try this other marinade soon which is 1 stick of butter, 1 c. of soy sauce, and 1 tsp of ginger simmered on med until well mixed. This marinade is wonderful on salmon.


----------

